# F/U visit to discuss lab test



## daisygirl

Hello,

I have a question. I am an intern auditing E/M services for Adult Medicine physicians at a local facility. One note I came across a patient is following up for lab test, the previous visit was 14 days prior. On the follow up visit, the doctor did another physical and is using dx code V70.9. He also noted "Patient reassured all blood tests are within normal limits."
My question is, does the doctor need to do another exam for a f/u to discuss labs? And, is this a correct use of dx or a billable service?


----------



## mitchellde

If the labs are normal there is no need for another exam within 14 days.  The rule of thumb I haves always used and been taught is if there is not a new diagnosis or a need to adjust current treatment as a result of the labs then there is no billable encounter to tell the patient all is normal.


----------



## daisygirl

Great. Thanks for your input.
Appreciate it.


----------

